# E-Spay



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

can someone tell me what an e-spay is?
i'm curious and cant find it online when i look it up


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Emergency spay. Usually when a female rat has a high chance of pregnancy and the pregnancy could be dangerous or just not wanted.
I have had one done. She came through with flying colors. 
She was kept with males and had a 6 week old litter already. I took in the mom and the four 6 week old girls, but couldn't take a chance at more rittens. They cost a little more than an elective spay if the female is actually pregnant.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

oh, ok. for some odd reason i'd always picture a spray that you'd spray in your rat and somehow would spay them.
i guess b/c spay and spray sound alike.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Now that would be worth millions!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

something worth millions i want to invent for the vet hospitals (and those poor vet techs):

an aerosol calmer, for those cats you can't get out of their kennels cuz they are *FREAKING* out and attacking everything and those tiny satanic dogs who spray foam and blood from their mouth and feces and urine from their back end in a completely fanatic fear-anger.
would save me so much time and effort...


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds wonderful. As a vet tech and kennel tech where I work.. that would be a god send. And a little beaper thing that is warning you that an animal is about to try and bite you. Would have been great for the little shitzu who got me in the face about a month ago. Didn't get me with teeth so much as much my lip and try to break my nose with it's face. My nose still feels crooked!

Come to find out After the fact.. the dog has bitten 4 other people and attacked their 3 year old nephew. And this is the dog they get after taking one back for being too 'stand offish' Ha! I'd rather it be scared of me than try to eat me! At least being scared is usually easier.. and much less painful to fix.


Oooo Oooo... and a spray you can put on the front door step that keeps any crazy folks from coming in. Wow, sometimes the animals are the good ones but the owners are off their rocker!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha. my fave doc at caring hands is dr. eberhardt, this mountain-biking all-american vietnamese man, lol. his "fave" patients are the ones that come on nestled in mom's ginormous bosom, and mom makes no move to help the doctor get her miniscule dog out from between her mountains, LOLOLOL. he's so polite he's always embarrassed to grab the dog but you got to do what you got to do. XD


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

haha is that a frequent occurance....and do you mean actuall dogs or rats?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

usually small dogs but guinea pigs and rats do it too, although people usually bring them in in a carrier and if the animals actually *disappears* into cleavage we won't just reach in there for it, lol.


----------

